# First mirrorless camera?  Olympus vs. Sony



## rsumners

Greetings,
I'm looking into buying my first mirrorless camera--was initially looking at DSLR, but decided morrorless is the way to go. Mostly for travelling and outdoor photography, something compact that can easily go on hikes and backpacking trips. I've settled on either the Olympus OM-D EM-10 or the Sony a6000, but really can't make up my mind from there. Any thoughts on these cameras and their comparison? I know they are both fine cameras and I probably can't go too wrong with either. Thanks!


----------



## Microbois

One way to look at it is to look at the global picture. Are there any lenses you would like to acquire in the future? If so, look at what both company offers, this may give you another hint as to which one to buy. Secondly, Olympus use Micro 4/3 sensor, and the Sony a6000 has a bigger sensor (APS-C). If you don't know what differences sensor size makes, then you should read a little bit more on this before making a final decision.


----------



## goodguy

I agree, you should really do your homework first, sensor size makes a rather big impact especially in lower light.
EM-10 is much nicer design and has more lenses selection
A6000 is a much better camera, less interesting design and less lenses to choose from.
I would go with the A6000, considered by many to be one of best APC-S (mirrorless or DSLR) cameras in the world.


----------



## pixmedic

you will also have to weigh sensor size -vs- portability.
the larger the sensor you get, the larger the lenses have to be to cover the sensor.
The aps-c sensor _*cameras*_ may be pretty compact, but their lenses are larger than a m4/3 lens.
I have yet to hear anyone complain about the image quality from an olympus OM-D camera.
a lot will depend also on what lenses you think you will be getting for the camera. I dont know what Sony has in the way of lenses, but Olympus has a fantastic selection of Pro lenses...if you want to spend the money.


----------



## Ron Evers

Huge selection of lenses for m4/3 cameras can be seen @ this link.  I note it is not complete as the Samyang 12mm f2.0 is not there which by the way is one sweet lens.  

Micro Four Thirds Lenses - HENNIGArts Gear


----------



## chuasam

Definitely the Olympus. With the Sony you'd be forever stuck finding lenses.
Another good alternative is going with Fujifilm.


----------



## markot

Olympus for same reasons as already mentioned


----------



## jsm190

I own the OMD-E-M5 and the A6000. The online numbers say the A6000 is a lot better but I do not see a lot of difference in IQ. Personally I am trying to like the 6000 but keep reaching for the OMD. I find the OMD more intuitive to use after years of DSLRs and when wearing glasses I can see the entire EVF on the M5 but can only see about 85% of the one on the 6000 without moving the camera around. My vote goes to Olympus.


----------



## jaomul

Can't say which is better but my favorite camera is my Olympus EM5 for just how easy it is to use and how it seems to effortlessly give good image quality.

I use Nikon dslrs and previously Canon also. If I didn't need my camera to track moving subjects I wouldn't have a dslr


----------



## nerwin

pixmedic said:


> you will also have to weigh sensor size -vs- portability.
> the larger the sensor you get, the larger the lenses have to be to cover the sensor.
> The aps-c sensor _*cameras*_ may be pretty compact, but their lenses are larger than a m4/3 lens.
> I have yet to hear anyone complain about the image quality from an olympus OM-D camera.
> a lot will depend also on what lenses you think you will be getting for the camera. I dont know what Sony has in the way of lenses, but Olympus has a fantastic selection of Pro lenses...if you want to spend the money.



Leica M9 has a full frame sensor and its lenses are small.  But it's not your typical "mirrorless" camera, haha. I'm assuming the lenses are designed to cover the full frame area.


----------



## gsgary

nerwin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will also have to weigh sensor size -vs- portability.
> the larger the sensor you get, the larger the lenses have to be to cover the sensor.
> The aps-c sensor _*cameras*_ may be pretty compact, but their lenses are larger than a m4/3 lens.
> I have yet to hear anyone complain about the image quality from an olympus OM-D camera.
> a lot will depend also on what lenses you think you will be getting for the camera. I dont know what Sony has in the way of lenses, but Olympus has a fantastic selection of Pro lenses...if you want to spend the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leica M9 has a full frame sensor and its lenses are small.  But it's not your typical "mirrorless" camera, haha. I'm assuming the lenses are designed to cover the full frame area.
Click to expand...

And my friend has 2, chrome M9 and black M9P


----------



## Islesfan91

I really liked the sony a6000, but I ended up going with the olympus em1 for two reasons - one, I liked that there were more choices for lenses, and two that it's weathersealed (using the 12-40 f2.8 lens)  I take this everywhere with me and it's my travel camera for october when we head to vietnam/cambodia.  Last year when we went to europe I took my 60d (at the time) along with 3 lenses and a tripod in a backpack, and after dragging that everywhere with me for three weeks I knew I wasn't doing that again.  The em1 has been a fantastic camera for me so far, although I still have the 6d and lenses and can't bring myself to part with it.


----------



## nipsip

Sony A6000 with the 16-70mm Zeiss f/4 lens, IMO, will get you what you want and I would buy used from BH or Adoroma.


----------

